
Which laptop to buy as a developer in 2018? - stealthmodeclan
I develop in Gogland.
I use arch on desktop but need laptop.
======
parvenu74
I like my Lenovo P50 with 64GB of RAM -- allows me to run Chrome AND the
desktop Slack client at the same time! Oh, and VMWare workstation with four
Windows Server VMs plus Visual Studio simultaneously.

~~~
ianamartin
Jesus. I didn't realize how much computer you can get for a decent price.

64gigs RAM, 1TB HDD, 500GB flash drive, 4GB video card. Not a great monitor.
But for ~2,800 bucks, I'm really tempted. Honestly, I don't see Apple ever
making that machine, for any price, ever (even with a nice display). I just
don't think they care.

Hmmm.

------
sebastian
Lenovo Thinkpad 580, never been happier.

------
raarts
Macbook is still a no-brainer for me.

~~~
z0mbie42
I've bought the last macbook pro 13 (i7, 16gb) 8 months ago and it was the
worst purchase of my life.

It's really bugs on bugs.

I will certainly change for a Chromebook (if announced linux application
support is great) or a xps 13 (which I have great feedback from a friend on
Ubuntu) soon

~~~
stealthmodeclan
What kind of bugs? Is your keyboard working fine?

Which Chromebook you recommend? Can it be a full linux development machine?

~~~
z0mbie42
The keyboard is fantastic,The bugs I experience are kernel panics.

I dont know for the moment for the full development experience [0]. I hope,
it's the condition for me.

[0] [https://www.zdnet.com/article/linux-comes-to-
chromebooks/](https://www.zdnet.com/article/linux-comes-to-chromebooks/)

------
szenmu
Dell XPS 13 has been a dream for me

~~~
stealthmodeclan
Which OS does it has? And does it have a comparable screen to Macbook? HiDPI
support?

~~~
touristtam
Really nice screen on this one. I am not a Mac user, and I don't see the
difference with the one colleagues are using. The rest of us are using
Ubuntu/Fedora without any issues on Dell XPS 13 (2015 models). I have elected
to have a ThinkPad for personal use and the screen is mediocre in comparison,
but I prefer the keyboard.

